# Best way to install CWR 5.0.2.0 without SBF'ing



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

*AN EASIER WAY TO FIX THIS PROBLEM HAS BEEN DISCOVERED BY DROIDXCHAT. GO HERE http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905*

just wanted to post this tutorial because razor showed me a way to install it without having to sbf and wipe data.Not sure where this tutorial originated but if i need to credit someone please let me know. Razor and I saw Antob125 post this in Rev's CM4DX. so here goes.

THIS IS FOR PEOPLE THAT FLASHED THE NEWEST CWM 5.0.2.0 FROM MANAGER AND CANT BOOT INTO CWM RECOVERY ANYMORE

Download CWR 5.0.1.0 HERE Its named 5.0.2.0 but its actually a renamed version of 5.0.1.0
 Use root explorer or any file explorer to move recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip from clockworkmod\download\download.clockworkmod.com\recoveries\ on your sdcard to the root of your sdcard.
 Then use Root Explorer or any file explorer again to move the downloaded/renamed 5.0.1.0.zip(recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip) to clockworkmod\download\download.clockworkmod.com\recoveries
 Then go into rom manager and hit flash clockwork recovery and pick the DroidX(2nd Init) option. This will not redownload the file, but instead will use the renamed clockwork file we placed in the clockwork folder which is actually 5.0.1.0.
 Once its flashed reboot recovery from rom manager. You should now see CWR 5.0.1.0 on the top of clockwork.
 From clockwork 5.0.1.0. Hit Install zip from sdcard>>>choose zip from sdcard>> and then choose the ACTUAL recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip that you moved from the clockwork folder to the root of your sdcard.
 After flashing that you should automatically be in CWR 5.0.2.0 and should say it at the top of your screen.

From there do what you need to do. Peace out rootz hope this helps


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

this must have to do with the cm74dx GB .....fill me in cuz im lost


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

chefb said:


> this must have to do with the cm74dx GB .....fill me in cuz im lost


it doesnt matter what rom it is...and why are u lost.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah i must have missed some thing do we have to update clock work recovery.. I assumed that it had to do witrh c7, cuz of the up coming changes.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

no it has nothing do with with cm7. just update to the newest rom manager and follow the instructions step by step.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

latest version of rom manager always downloads a fresh copy...any way around this?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> latest version of rom manager always downloads a fresh copy...any way around this?


rom manager does not do that.
it will check the recoveries folder first.
if the newest is there, then it will use it.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

just double checked the change log...since 4.4.0.5 "Flashing recovery no longer uses cached recovery files and forces a redownload"

every time i select flash recovery it redownloads


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> just double checked the change log...since 4.4.0.5 "Flashing recovery no longer uses cached recovery files and forces a redownload"
> 
> every time i select flash recovery it redownloads


do you have version 4.4.0.7? it just came out a few hours ago.
that function must have been left out on 4.4.0.6, cuz it's been working for several people over the past few days.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah i was on .7 but since rom manager is a system app on cm4dxgb i was able to go into manage applications and uninstall updates which took me back to an older version.

now i have another problem though. i was able to flash 5.0.1.0 but when i go to install the 5.0.2.0 zip it hangs. i have waited about 10min and nothing. if i pull the battery it boots as normal, i reboot into recovery still says 5.0.1.0.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"1loudsvt said:


> yeah i was on .7 but since rom manager is a system app on cm4dxgb i was able to go into manage applications and uninstall updates which took me back to an older version.
> 
> now i have another problem though. i was able to flash 5.0.1.0 but when i go to install the 5.0.2.0 zip it hangs. i have waited about 10min and nothing. if i pull the battery it boots as normal, i reboot into recovery still says 5.0.1.0.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...not sure what could be causing that...other than a bad download


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah i tried downloading it again :-/


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

just tried it again and same thing


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey sorry I guess I don't know the backstory to this. Why does this process even need to be done? I flashed from the older droid x 2nd-init to 5.0.1.0 then a few days later to 5.0.2.0 all with rom manager, no problems. What problem are other people having?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"1loudsvt said:


> just tried it again and same thing


Just a couple guesses...
Turn off debugging mode and turn of quick backup and restore in rom manager


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> Hey sorry I guess I don't know the backstory to this. Why does this process even need to be done? I flashed from the older droid x 2nd-init to 5.0.1.0 then a few days later to 5.0.2.0 all with rom manager, no problems. What problem are other people having?


A lot of people are flashing the new cwm recovery and no longer being able to boot into cwm recovery. This is a fix for them


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

Apparently this doesn't work with ROM Manager 4.4.0.7. As others have said 5.0.2.0 gets re downloaded every time. I even tried to get clever and put my DX into airplane mode first but still no joy. I just get an error saying something along the lines of the update failing because ROM Manager cannot connect to the server.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

to the guys having problems, i propose an experiment....

in root explorer, go to /preinstall/recovery/ and put this inside: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/recovery.zip

go to the root of your sdcard and put this inside: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/cwm.sh

now go to terminal emulator, type *sh /sdcard/cwm.sh*

if it works let me know and ill upload a little fix package for you guys so that rom manager will work.


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> to the guys having problems, i propose an experiment....
> 
> in root explorer, go to /preinstall/recovery/ and put this inside: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/recovery.zip
> 
> ...


So far no go. Not enough space in /preinstall/recovery/ for recovery.zip. Is it safe to delete any files from that folder? It's just BARELY too big. Folder has 1.38MB free and recovery.zip is 1.39MB


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Iceman0803 said:


> So far no go. Not enough space in /preinstall/recovery/ for recovery.zip. Is it safe to delete any files from that folder?


you should already have a recovery.zip in there. if not, that's your problem right there. rommanager calls


```
dd if=/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.clockworkmod.com/recoveryies/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip of=/preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip
```
that right there says you need a /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip file to convert and copy to! if its not there, its because rom manager hasn't been able to create the file, probably because of this memory issue.

so if you have a recovery.zip already in there, delete it and replace it with mine. if it's not there... post back here to comfirm.

EDIT: go into /preinstall/app/ and delete nfsshift, you'll have room then for sure. if my suspicions are correct, rom manager might even work after that without you having to do anything lol... as it will now have room to convert and copy the 5.0.2.0 into /preinstall/recovery/, allowing it to load that recovery


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> you should already have a recovery.zip in there. if not, that's your problem right there. rommanager calls
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Here's what I did:

Attempt 1: After downloading your recovery.zip I copied the file and attempted to paste it into /preinstall/recovery/ (where there was already a recovery.zip). I got a warning that the paste operation would overwrite the current recovery.zip file. I tapped "ok" and the paste operation started. After a few seconds I got a popup saying that the operation failed due to insufficient free space (paraphrasing) and then noticed that the original file was gone also.

Attempt 2: same as above except original recovery.zip still missing.

BTW thanks for the help with this. MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

go into /preinstall/app/ and delete any apk's you don't use, NFSShift would be a great one to delete if its there because its huge.

after that, try using rommanager without even doing anything else... it might work if my suspicions are correct.

if it doesnt work, then go back and do what i told you with the recovery.zip and cwm.sh.


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> go into /preinstall/app/ and delete any apk's you don't use, NFSShift would be a great one to delete if its there because its huge.
> 
> after that, try using rommanager without even doing anything else... it might work if my suspicions are correct.
> 
> if it doesnt work, then go back and do what i told you with the recovery.zip and cwm.sh.


Just deleting NFSShift didn't do anything (except give me the additional space). So after I did that I tried your experiment again and it worked!!! I'm able to get into recovery (v5.0.2.0)!!! You are the man!!


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you able to use rom manager now or do you have to use my script every time?


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Are you able to use rom manager now or do you have to use my script every time?


I've successfully rebooted into CWM recovery twice in a row now and only had to run the script that first time.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful, then we have a fix, ill post it up


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> beautiful, then we have a fix, ill post it up


Sure do! Thanks again!!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok......so do we have to update?


----------



## whiteknight7 (Sep 9, 2011)

I had this same problem. Got it working by just deleting nfsshift and re-flashing cwr from rom manager. Thanks a lot for the good info.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't wait to try this out. Had to resort to Apex cuz recovery had run amuck. Hope this works cuz I miss CM7 = )


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm assuming this is for P3's AIO correct? That's what most ppl are having the recovery problem with.


----------

